# Location of photo in 2008 Vancouver Island Vacation Guide



## Greg G (Jan 10, 2011)

I finally determined that the beautiful photo I had seen in the 2008 Vancouver Island - Victoria and the Gulf Islands Vacation Guide was taken at Landslide Lake in Strathcona Provincial Park.  Can't find the electronic version of that guide but here is the watermarked photo
http://www.strathconaphotography.com/stock/enlarge.php?i=169

However to get to that lake it is a 4-6 hour hike (11 Km) on Elk River Trail.

The wife and I will be in Parksville, Vancouver Island for a week in early June at Sunrise Ridge Resort followed by a week in Victoria at the WorldMark resort (to see all the things we didn't get to in 2008).
Maybe I'll spend one day doing the hike while my wife is off at the beach or shopping.
Looking forward to this trip as Vancouver Island is so scenic.

Greg


----------



## eal (Jan 12, 2011)

My husband just picked up the latest edition of a hiking trails on Vancouver Island guide on Monday, it is called: 
Northern Vancouver Island Hiking Trails 3, 10th edition, by Gil Parker.  
The description of the trail is on page 99.  It appears that to get to this lake seems like a VERY long day hike, it is recommended more as an overnight backpack.  Also the trail may be snowy still in early June.  

Its also a significant drive from Parksville to the trailhead, so even if you do try to do it in one day, you might want to spend the night before somewhere closer.

The lake sure looks beautiful!


----------



## Greg G (Jan 12, 2011)

eal

Yes, after I posted that I started thinking 5 hours from just the trail head to the lake, 1 hour to see it, and 5 hours back would be a really long day and probably not enough daylight hours.  Plus I've never really done a hike that far or camped out so wouldn't have the gear, or experience.  Darn, that is really a beautiful lake.

Greg


----------



## PureOutside (Jan 14, 2011)

I did the hike last year and posted here about it http://islandadventurer.ca/blog/2009/11/hike-near-gold-river-elk-river-trail-to-landslide-lake/

It's definitely a 2-3 day hike. The lake is beautiful though. If you can find some camping gear and enough food for 2 days, it's worth it. It's called Landslide Lake and it's at the end of the Elk River trail just below Mount Colonel Foster.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 15, 2011)

PureOutside

Thanks for the link to your hiking post.  I'll keep that in mind for another trip.

Greg


----------

